# 4 Week Mono-Sling Challenge



## Samurai Samoht

Hello Forum Friends!

Out of all of the variables in slingshot shooting I personally find that using the same slingshot is the most difficult. I just have so many amazing slingshots that I enjoy using! Although variety is the spice of life I think my accuracy suffers when switching slingshots so frequently.

I am inviting anyone interested to go "*Mono-Sling"* for 4 weeks!

*It doesn't matter when you start*, just go for 28 days without shooting a different frame and practice, practice, practice!

The challenge is straight forward. Pick a slingshot you want to improve with, put the other slingshots away and use this thread to share your experience along the way. Go for a forum badge, post sling photos, target photos, videos, statistics, difficult shots, random observations, frustrations etc. and at the end of 4 weeks let us hear how you think it went overall! Get as detailed as you want on the data you keep. Maybe even contribute to the Slingshot Reviews section when you are done! ( http://slingshotforum.com/forum/26-slingshot-reviews/

Ultimately, did choosing a dedicated slingshot improve your accuracy? Did it perhaps cause you to enjoy shooting more or less?

Since this is not a competition you can decide how to establish your starting point/baseline.

For example, on Day 1, I will take 2 practice shots at a spinner followed by 5 shots on a paper target from 10m and post an overview of my setup. I will do the same thing or something more difficult on Day 28 and post my overall sense of how well it went with that particular slingshot.

I hope some of you will join in and have some fun with this!

Time to go choose a slingshot, make some bands and get started!

Cheers!!

Tom


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Ok here is my entry for Day 1!


----------



## KawKan

OOOH, that could be a tempting challenge.

But in the words of the immortal Meatloaf: "Let me sleep on it! Baby, baby let me sleep on it, and I'll give you an answer in the morning!"


----------



## Jolly Roger

Great idea. Since the if you could only shoot one slingshot for a year post I've thought about just shooting one slingshot for a month or two to see how much I can improve. I have way too much fun shooting several slingshots a day. I can shoot them all but master of none. As has been brought up many times in various posts on the forum....I have just been shooting for the fun of it not to challenge myself to card cutting accuracy. I'll take the challenge and shoot my Big Iron for the next 28-60 days and see how much I can improve my accuracy.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

I've already been shooting my SEREs almost exclusively (not that I don't love my scorpion), I guess I'll give this a go. Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Luck over skill

This might be the hardest challenge out there lol, I don’t think I can do this one


----------



## Brook

Great idea I think accuracy will definitely improve with one frame but I'm with luck over skill on this one I just don't have the will power to stay true for that long????
Nice choice with the ms Hunter


----------



## 3danman

This idea has circulated a few times on the forum but I'm not sure if anybody has bitten the bullet and tried it. I wish you luck. This summer I'll have more time to shoot and I might try something similar. Keep us updated!


----------



## rosco

I so need to do this. Think it might just be the discipline I need. Got so many choices none of which I’m happy with......the paradox of choice is given too many, you choose nothing. I shall dwell upon it......


----------



## Ibojoe

I can't get past the choose one part.lol. I've threatened to do this several times but you said it"variety is the spice of life". I'll have to think on this one also. Nice Seljen btw.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Choosing just one is easier for me since I don't have that many frames 

(Yet.)


----------



## Beanflip

Last summer I was dedicated to one frame. I did a lot of online comps and the sest tournament. If you want to stay on the bull stay on one slingshot.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Jolly Roger said:


> Great idea. Since the if you could only shoot one slingshot for a year post I've thought about just shooting one slingshot for a month or two to see how much I can improve. I have way too much fun shooting several slingshots a day. I can shoot them all but master of none. As has been brought up many times in various posts on the forum....I have just been shooting for the fun of it not to challenge myself to card cutting accuracy. I'll take the challenge and shoot my Big Iron for the next 28-60 days and see how much I can improve my accuracy.


Looking forward to hearing how it goes JR!


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Luck over skill said:


> This might be the hardest challenge out there lol, I don't think I can do this one


Hahah, with lots of amazing slingshots I found it very hard to select just one.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

rosco said:


> I so need to do this. Think it might just be the discipline I need. Got so many choices none of which I'm happy with......the paradox of choice is given too many, you choose nothing. I shall dwell upon it......


Cheers Rosco! Let us know what sling you choose if you decide to give this a go!


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Beanflip said:


> Last summer I was dedicated to one frame. I did a lot of online comps and the sest tournament. If you want to stay on the bull stay on one slingshot.


I'm definitely hoping to see the shot group tighten up in the next 4 weeks! What sling did you use?


----------



## BushpotChef

I think I'd like try this, count me in. Ill keep you guys posted on how it goes. Ill be using my Torque clone & Im going to stick with 3/4 butterfly. Lets see how this goes...










Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

BushpotChef said:


> I think I'd like try this, count me in. Ill keep you guys posted on how it goes. Ill be using my Torque clone & Im going to stick with 3/4 butterfly. Lets see how this goes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Awesome! Thanks for joining in!


----------



## Beanflip

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last summer I was dedicated to one frame. I did a lot of online comps and the sest tournament. If you want to stay on the bull stay on one slingshot.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely hoping to see the shot group tighten up in the next 4 weeks! What sling did you use?
Click to expand...

What I call my Dragon Claw frame. I have several. Here are a couple. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Beanflip said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last summer I was dedicated to one frame. I did a lot of online comps and the sest tournament. If you want to stay on the bull stay on one slingshot.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely hoping to see the shot group tighten up in the next 4 weeks! What sling did you use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I call my Dragon Claw frame. I have several. Here are a couple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

They look great! Is that an Ocularis attachment on the inside of the forks?! Thats a great idea if a round fork isn't your thing but the attachment method is. :thumbsup:


----------



## skropi

This is my weapon of choice. I will take 10 shots on a 3cm diameter spinner on Saturday, and again after 28 days, count the hits, and well, that's it I suppose  
Good idea btw friendly Samurai.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

skropi said:


> This is my weapon of choice. I will take 10 shots on a 3cm diameter spinner on Saturday, and again after 28 days, count the hits, and well, that's it I suppose
> Good idea btw friendly Samurai.


Thanks for joining in skropi! I'm looking forward to hearing others results!


----------



## Tag

Great challenge idea!! I also noticed your catch box design, it looks fantastic. Not one bounce out


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Tag said:


> Great challenge idea!! I also noticed your catch box design, it looks fantastic. Not one bounce out


Thanks Tag! The catchbox works really well for me. Simple and inexpensive. Ill send you some details.


----------



## Tag

The one thing I noticed about Samurais video is his simple, but extremely effective catch box. In his video not one bounce out. I am definitely taking several of his ideas for my new Catchbox.






I will cut the tees so I can fold it down when I'm not using it. I totally appreciate all the help I receive from the great members of this Forum


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Day 3. Checking in. I started the shooting session today with a test of 15 shots on a 1 inch wasp spinner and got 9 hits out of 15 shots from 10m with 3/8" steel. That makes for a 60% ratio but the missed shots were not far off so I know I can do better. Onward!


----------



## rosco

Ok I’m in. Just finishing a frame I’m finally fully happy with, so time to break it in starting tomorrow.


----------



## skropi

Ok guys, 15 shots, only 4 hits at a 3cm spinner from 10m. I can usually do a bit better. Oh well, it's a start.


----------



## MakoPat

I am having difficulty deciding which one. I just got severalnew frames. One is so pretty from Jolly Roger I put on my wall, a wooden tube shooter.( not pictured )
One wire frame with reverse matchstick attachment from SharpshooterJD. (I will be doing a slingmail on that one. I love it.)
A Hustler from JR that is high in the running and the 1st one I made in decades.


----------



## Cjw

Going to shoot this one .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rosco

New frame, 10 m on a 3 cm spinner, fifty shots with 3/8 steel, no hits. That is some kind of record. Clearly I have much work to do.


----------



## Ibojoe

Ok ok, you got me. Im in shootn the top shot. It's time that I settled down.


----------



## M.J

Cjw said:


> Going to shoot this one .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


My wife has the twin to this one. What a beauty!


----------



## skropi

2nd of June seems so far away.... Samurai....what did you get me into....?
Seriously now, yhis challenge is harder than it seems, and I am 100% positive that I will improve a lot by taking it up. 
Thanks for the great idea again friendly SamuraiSamoht.


----------



## Buckskin Dave

Cjw said:


> Going to shoot this one .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow. If I owned that one there would be no question of which one to shoot. No problem not cheating on that slingshot for 28 days.


----------



## rosco

Just checking in. Haven't been sure about what to check in with, but one thing I can say is the overall effect of the required discipline has been a tonic.

Results haven't been tabulated, still settling in to a program and when I figure out just what shape that program takes, I'll post the results. Feel like I'm tapping in to a brand new field of endeavour - marksmanship. Been a happy little pinker to date, but now bigger horizons have emerged. It's all good.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Well I am now on Day 9 but I am having a bad shooting day. Something is off so I had to walk away from it before I reinforced whatever I was doing wrong. Maybe it's too much coffee!!  anic:

I am definitely liking the simplicity of having a dedicated shooter right now. I am probably going to do this again next month.

Anybody else getting a shooters block or feel like you are dialed in nicely?


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

I feel kinda like I have a shooters block that's keeping my groups the size of a can... while shooting at a bottle cap,


----------



## M.J

Re: Shooter's block-
A one-slingshot challenge is the perfect time to focus on the shooting mind since you don't have to waste energy changing (or blaming...) your setup.
Treat every single shot as an individual, not as part of a group or a set. You can only shoot the one shot at a time and there's no point in thinking about any other shot, past or future. When I was competing my mantra was "This Shot". I would say that in my head before every shot to center myself and remind me to focus on the fundamentals. 
Thinking about the target and hitting the target and how many hits out of ten you're going to get is not the way.
Think about not over-gripping the frame, about breathing, about feeling the pouch and the ammo between your fingers, about properly using your anchor point if you have one, about pointing the ammo at your target and eliminating any misalignment. 
Take the time to relax and work on your head game and your slingshot fasting will be fruitful and productive


----------



## rosco

Absolute gold MJ. "Fruitful and productive" - love it.

The headgame is where it's at. I'm naturally ratty, got a busy mind and what I'm finding in holding myself to this discipline is probably not much different to what others find in martial arts or yoga. I tried TM meditation a long time ago to try and tame the rats, but it bored the hell out of me. Never stuck with it. Now I'm applying a similar process, but getting a reward when the spinner spins. There is that spark of delight in nailing a single small spot that is quite addictive. Can't help but feel I'm standing taller too.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Sage advice M.J! Great reminders. I needed to slow the heck down and focus.


----------



## BushpotChef

Thats some good stuff MJ, Im tempted to get 'THIS SHOT' tatted on my knuckles haha!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckskin Dave

Right then, I'm in. Got slingmail from Bill Hays today containing the first commercial slingshot I have bought in 7 years. I was waiting to see if I would like it enough to try this challenge with it. Took about 20 shots and that decision was made. The bands are a little lighter than I'm used to but I'll shorten them up a bit and wear em out. Bill also threw in some 3/8 steel, and you can never have to much ammo. Thank you very much Bill. :wave:

This is my plan. I'm a can shooter, a woods walking stump shooter and a hunter. I intend to keep right on with that. But, for the next 28 days I'm also going to work very hard on precision shooting. I'd like to take it up a notch any way because the ECST is in less than a month. I have some soda can circle targets made up and I'm going to shoot at least 50 shots a day from 10 and 20 meters. If I feel confident in three weeks I'll try for my 10 meter badge.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Buckskin Dave said:


> Right then, I'm in. Got slingmail from Bill Hays today containing the first commercial slingshot I have bought in 7 years. I was waiting to see if I would like it enough to try this challenge with it. Took about 20 shots and that decision was made. The bands are a little lighter than I'm used to but I'll shorten them up a bit and wear em out. Bill also threw in some 3/8 steel, and you can never have to much ammo. Thank you very much Bill. :wave:
> 
> This is my plan. I'm a can shooter, a woods walking stump shooter and a hunter. I intend to keep right on with that. But, for the next 28 days I'm also going to work very hard on precision shooting. I'd like to take it up a notch any way because the ECST is in less than a month. I have some soda can circle targets made up and I'm going to shoot at least 50 shots a day from 10 and 20 meters. If I feel confident in three weeks I'll try for my 10 meter badge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20180511_123230.jpg


Awesome! Good luck at the ECST and going for your 10M badge!


----------



## Cjw

How is everyone doing shooting one Slingshot. I'm most comfortable just shooting the one Slingshot. Maybe because I've been shooting the SPS 95% of the time for the past 4 years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skropi

For me it's not so hard. I have just three, and in any case I was using the scorpion 99% because it's the most comfortable. I don't know how I will fare when the ms Hunter arrives though........


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

I've been using the same band set, ammo, and type of frame for the past week and a half. I say type of frame because I've been switching a little between my red and black SEREs as the fancy takes me, and I count that as one frame for purposes of this challenge.

*Ramble Alert!* (feel free to ignore, I won't get offended).

There is one thing I noticed with my scorpion (before the challenge started) that I haven't seen with my SEREs, and I think it's related to what MJ was saying about focusing on the current shot. The SERE has the aiming dimple, and I've been drawing a line down my bands. I use the line more so than the dimple (but try to use both in conjunction, if that makes sense), and I do okay like that. But the Scorpion, it has no dimple, and the bands Bill sent it with have no line. I noticed that with the scorpion, with the line-less bands, I seemed to do better just estimating where the middle of the band was, and I think I did a little better without the line or the dimple. I haven't been using or noticing the dimple much on the Sere lately, so maybe I should try a plain band with no line and see if I notice something similar.


----------



## skropi

Ok, today I got 8/10 shots from 12m. A band change helped a lot of course. Heavy bands are not ideal. I got a lower draw weight and better speed out of the new set. 
Don't forget guys, that I am not like you, I am at a much lower level, just started out, so I am struggling with every little detail. Only yesterday I found out that the reason for my flyers was my pouch hand, and I spent 10 days thinking it was my frame hand/body position at fault.
Oh, and I made a mistake, my spinner isn't 3cm diameter, it is 4cm, quite larger, but it's the one I will be using for the duration of the challenge.
At the end of the 4 week challenge I will record the average of the last 4 days, 25 shots from 10m daily, that will make a nice 100 shot count, and a nice sample. If I get a 50% success, I will consider it a good development, if I get less, I will make a point of never practicing less than 4 hours daily untill I improve.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

skropi said:


> Ok, today I got 8/10 shots from 12m. A band change helped a lot of course. Heavy bands are not ideal. I got a lower draw weight and better speed out of the new set.
> Don't forget guys, that I am not like you, I am at a much lower level, just started out, so I am struggling with every little detail. Only yesterday I found out that the reason for my flyers was my pouch hand, and I spent 10 days thinking it was my frame hand/body position at fault.
> Oh, and I made a mistake, my spinner isn't 3cm diameter, it is 4cm, quite larger, but it's the one I will be using for the duration of the challenge.
> At the end of the 4 week challenge I will record the average of the last 4 days, 25 shots from 10m daily, that will make a nice 100 shot count, and a nice sample. If I get a 50% success, I will consider it a good development, if I get less, I will make a point of never practicing less than 4 hours daily untill I improve.


Don't be so tough on yourself! That is some great shooting! I really admire the energy you are putting into this and you appear to be ascending in skill level rapidly. I agree that a lower draw weight is nicer for target shooting compared to heavy bands. What is your current setup?

Cheers!


----------



## skropi

I was shooting 19/13 gzk orange 0.8mm, 10mm steel. They were heavy though and not enough speed to my current greek, dirt cheap, 0.6mm black band. I cut the black band 25/20, and I got better speed, and lower draw weight than with the gzk. Active length is always 15.6mm, for a 77-78cm draw length.


----------



## Buckskin Dave

Well this challenge has me wishing I was an aiming shooter and not a purely instinctual style shooter . Practice has been going well and I'm enjoying the paper punching. So tonight I went out tonight to practice with my Ranger. Set up my portable catch box and put a paper target up with the soda can circle. I had used this same paper at the end of my practice last night so it already had quite a few holes. Shot one, inside the circle, shot two right on the line, shot three just bit outside, shot four right on the line.

At this point I figure I'm pretty hot stuff and its time I filmed my 10M video. :king: So I quit shooting, make a new target, get my camera, two tape measures because my longest only goes to 30 Ft. And get all set up.

Yeah, you guess it. filmed my 5 shots, only got two. :banghead: :blush:

Its all good. Ill try again another day. But I have noticed one thing. As a instinctual shooter I do better the first one ore two shots. The longer I work on one target at one distance the more my shots drift around. But if I move around I do better. Well, maybe its just me. I am having a lot of fun with this and it has been no trouble for me sticking with the Ranger as my one frame.

Here's my failure target. I'm putting it up on my wall in my shop to remind me to practice.


----------



## M.J

Just curious: What does "instinctual " mean for you? Drawing back to the shoulder or anchoring but not referencing the frame, or something else entirely?


----------



## rosco

Double, nay triple, curious.


----------



## Buckskin Dave

M.J said:


> Just curious: What does "instinctual " mean for you? Drawing back to the shoulder or anchoring but not referencing the frame, or something else entirely?


To me it means I don't use any part of the bands, slingshot or anything else to aim at my target. I simple concentrate, "stare" if you will, at what I want to hit. Say I'm shooting at a pop can. I pick a part of the logo or a letter or something on the can, then pick an edge or corner of that to concentrate on, draw and shoot. I may miss the tiny spot I was aiming at but usually hit the can.


----------



## skropi

MJ asks about your draw mainly, not referencing of the frame. If you draw to your shoulder or a specific place in general.


----------



## Buckskin Dave

skropi said:


> MJ asks about your draw mainly, not referencing of the frame. If you draw to your shoulder or a specific place in general.


Oh, okay. I draw to my cheek. When the spot on my thumb between the first and second joint touches my cheek bone I am at full draw and release. For me that full draw is 30 inches. I do not reference the frame in any way. I don't even really see it when I shoot. Only the target.


----------



## rosco

Six years ago Rufus Hussey was my reference point. I would call that free floating style pure instinctive. My attempts at it were as laughable as my frames.

Took a few lessons a la Bill Hays and others, made a better frame and started nailing targets in a semi instinctual manner. Got an OPFS and after some bruises started nailing targets in a plinksy, fun, instinctual style. I think Dgui (and others) probably could be called the new Rufus in that it appears effortless, free floating and purely instinctual.

I'm very much like you Bucky. The first few (semi) instinctual shots are always my best. Go to hell from there on, but now with this here discipline that the thread has called for, I am showing a marked improvement in all styles.....bar butterfly. Hate butterfly. Got a beard.


----------



## rosco

I reckon if you draw to a point, corner of mouth, or cheek then I’m calling that semi instinctual. Happy to be called wrong too.


----------



## Buckskin Dave

rosco said:


> I am showing a marked improvement in all styles.....bar butterfly. Hate butterfly. Got a beard.


Yeah me to. I also have a long beard and long hair.. Butterfly on a windy day could be disastrous. I have figured out enough ways to make a fool of myself without getting my bands tangled in my mane and scalping myself.


----------



## Buckskin Dave

rosco said:


> I reckon if you draw to a point, corner of mouth, or cheek then I'm calling that semi instinctual. Happy to be called wrong too.


No I wouldn't say your wrong, that does make sense. Call it what we will, i don't think its the best way to excel at target shooting. Plinking, or hunting shots are taken quickly at unknown distance. Your brain decides the distance and hence the hold in the blink of an eye, its not a concious thing. Its like throwing a ball, you don't "aim". For those shots I think the way I shoot does just fine. Lets see what MJ says.


----------



## BushpotChef

In my own opinion I hunt fairly well with my slingshot. I always aim unless its very small pests like sparrows or mice for example. In those instances if the shot strays a little Im not so concerned, a 200 fps marble is death to a house sparrow anywhere but the legs. After two seperate instances where a botched shot mauled my game I simply wont rush a shot unless Im starving. I practice patience and try to stalk in to secure a clean, well aimed shot. I dont stand there all day, but I do have time to exhale and steady myself - 3 seconds from draw to snap. To each their own, Ive seen people instinct shoot the teets off a fruitfly, @dgui & @JoeyDude come to mind lol.

Its just not for me is all! 

P.S. I should add that I come from a background hunting with spring piston air rifles. I feel this may have made me a real stickler for practical accuracy lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rosco

I don't hunt, unless you can call dahlias, rose hips (small, fast little hips that only land for the briefest of seconds) letterboxes and priceless mantelpiece porcelain worthy quarry. For that lot I lean in, draw and fire quick before they get away. Semi instinctual. When it's done with the opfs - pure instinctual. Stacks of fun, but nothing to show on the dinner plate.

With my homemade Small Ranger knockoff and a stationary 3mm target at 10 m, I stand correctly, straight backed, think of my breath, the target, my draw, my ammo, my elbow, my mouth, the release......it's all method. Do we call this style of shooting "method" or does it have another name, like target shooting?


----------



## M.J

Buckskin Dave said:


> rosco said:
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon if you draw to a point, corner of mouth, or cheek then I'm calling that semi instinctual. Happy to be called wrong too.
> 
> 
> 
> No I wouldn't say your wrong, that does make sense. Call it what we will, i don't think its the best way to excel at target shooting. Plinking, or hunting shots are taken quickly at unknown distance. Your brain decides the distance and hence the hold in the blink of an eye, its not a concious thing. Its like throwing a ball, you don't "aim". For those shots I think the way I shoot does just fine. Lets see what MJ says.
Click to expand...

You don't need approval from the likes of me  I was just curious if you were talking about instinctive shooting the way archers do or the way slingshot shooters do.
Your way (mine, too) is what archers call instinctive. There are repeatable elements of the draw and anchor to help getting everything lined up. Even Rufus drew back to the same point every time.
If it's working for you then keep at it!


----------



## Tremoside

Great thread Tom!

I am also sticking to one frame since last week. Still playing with draw weight for that frame. I shoot at 200 shots in a session and trying to reduce fatigue that impacts my accuarcy over time. It is always exciting to keep a single frame at hand for this period of time.

Have a good day, :wave:

Mark


----------



## skropi

Yep, that's my goal too now, to have a light draw and high speed. I too am getting fatigued after 200 shots. Maybe it's time to get to the gym?


----------



## Jolly Roger

skropi said:


> Yep, that's my goal too now, to have a light draw and high speed. I too am getting fatigued after 200 shots. Maybe it's time to get to the gym?


Makes me wonder if anyone has ever worked out a slingshot shooters exercise routine. ???? How to build thumb and finger grip strength, stretching and arm pull endurance etc.


----------



## BushpotChef

Jolly Roger said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's my goal too now, to have a light draw and high speed. I too am getting fatigued after 200 shots. Maybe it's time to get to the gym?
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me wonder if anyone has ever worked out a slingshot shooters exercise routine. ???? How to build thumb and finger grip strength, stretching and arm pull endurance etc.
Click to expand...

Ive wondered this too Jolly, it seems like it could be a cool idea. I use a grip strengthener with various pinch/supported holds to develop the solid 90° hold which really improved my TTF shooting. Got a pair of these little guys at the thrift shop for just 50 cents which I think is a great deal. Hope this helps someone! 






























Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.J

Jolly Roger said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's my goal too now, to have a light draw and high speed. I too am getting fatigued after 200 shots. Maybe it's time to get to the gym?
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me wonder if anyone has ever worked out a slingshot shooters exercise routine. ???? How to build thumb and finger grip strength, stretching and arm pull endurance etc.
Click to expand...

Rock climbing is pretty good training!
...once you get past the first year or so where your hands are too sore to shoot.


----------



## NaturalFork

I am not sure I have the discipline for this ...


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Tremoside said:


> Great thread Tom!
> 
> I am also sticking to one frame since last week. Still playing with draw weight for that frame. I shoot at 200 shots in a session and trying to reduce fatigue that impacts my accuarcy over time. It is always exciting to keep a single frame at hand for this period of time.
> 
> Have a good day, :wave:
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark!

Really enjoying the MS Hunter. Great design!


----------



## 3danman

M.J said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's my goal too now, to have a light draw and high speed. I too am getting fatigued after 200 shots. Maybe it's time to get to the gym?
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me wonder if anyone has ever worked out a slingshot shooters exercise routine. ???? How to build thumb and finger grip strength, stretching and arm pull endurance etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rock climbing is pretty good training!
> ...once you get past the first year or so where your hands are too sore to shoot.
Click to expand...

Rock climbing would be excellent. I find the strain is mostly on my wrists, and if I'm shooting bands that are a strain on my muscles, my wrists will be feeling it even more. Other sports that train wrist and finger strength come to mind, specifically Judo or BJJ where grip strength is essential. Tennis, too... I'm sure there are lots but these I can verify


----------



## skropi

Still waiting for mine. It's a good thing it is late, as we have this challenge going on


----------



## Tremoside

Oh yes, I do some workout to reduce that shooting fatigue. Mostly calisthenics, because it is nice working out outside in the nature. My grip strength improved a lot since last year. Being 6" and 200lbs I'm not particularly skinny for body-weight training, but enjoying working out anyway. Grippers and powerball is also awesome, but bar work and wall walk handstands are working better for me.









Working out for shooting improvement is a good habit, definitely.

Cheers


----------



## BushpotChef

'The one-hand Seljan stand!'

Haha awesome man! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Tbth, Im doing a 4 week mono style challenge not a mono frame challenge lol. Sticking with TTF 3/4 butter and Im loving it so far. Bouncing back and forth between my PP S.E.R.E/ Scout clone (a.k.a. Ninja). 8.5" × 3/4" straights of Simple Shot black & 1/2 marbles. 

Happy days. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Hey Guys! Day 15. I'm just over half-way done the challenge using the MS Hunter! After a dozen practice shots today I did 15 shots at the 1" spinner and achieved 11 hits out of 15 from 10M. 73% ratio. Better than before so I'm happy.  The misses were very close too, so I was still quite pleased. I have slowed down my shooting just a little bit in an effort to be a little more relaxed. The frame is so familiar now that I am not thinking about it in my hand anymore; just lining up the shot, breathing, having the bands at the same anchor point and slowly releasing.

So do you guys feel on par with your accuracy? Doing worse? Doing better?


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

It's been about 2 weeks for me, and I know that I'm doing a heck of a lot better than when I started as of today and yesterday. Main improvement was in my release--I figured out how to do some things correctly, and my targets are now starting to feel it.  Today I was really smacking them around, and I was using the aiming dimple and an unmarked band. I think I'll be sticking with an unmarked band from now on. I now honestly feel confident enough in my marksmanship ability to go hunting for starlings.


----------



## skropi

I am doing better, but I still have technique issues. Good thing is that I know exactly the problems I need to solve. Namely, how straight I hold the pouch. In getting there


----------



## skropi

I didn't count my shots today, I shot a little after work before I go to the doctor to have my eyes checked. Yes, I am shooting all this time while my dominant, right eye is nearsighted as hell. A good thing slingshots did to me, revealed that I have bad eyesight. For reference, a 4cm round target, is not clear at all, I can just discern it's position and colour, not shape. In the morning it's not bad, but when the light wanes....so does my eyesight. I am genuinely sad because of that btw.
Anyway, today I discovered another technique fault of mine, corrected it, and managed a 2/2 on a bottle cap, and around 4/6 on the 4cm target. I always shoot from 10-11 meters. Didn't want to shoot more because I really get annoyed not being able to see, and I really can't shoot with my right hand, so as to use my good left eye.


----------



## skropi

Ok, Ive found out that if I sit down, the angle of my head's tilt is such that I can have a better view of the target. Astigmatism got beaten till I get my glasses. As a result I had 2/2 bottle cap and 3/3 on the 4cm target. Didn't shoot much because I am tired, had to woke up a early today. 
Ms Hunter also arrived today.......I won't lie, I took a few shots, which were so terrible, terrible misses, that I really came to love Samuraisamoht's challenge.
Yep, only one frame does wonders in accuracy improvement. 
After I get some rest I will have a warm up, and I will get 15 shots and note the result. It will be interesting, as I am almost in the middle of the challenge. 
(I .afraid that after the challenge I won't be picking up another frame.... Lol)


----------



## skropi

Ok, I managed 8 out of 16 today. It's doubly better than when I started, I know, but I am no less frustrated. First of all I needed much warming up. I just couldn't find my form, and yes, I had coffee. Then it went ok, I admit, but those misses where due to my inability to get a consistent draw with my right arm. I mean, I missed my first 5 shots because of that. Missing 5, then going on a streak is not consistent, I could have easily missed the latter shots. 
One good thing that came out is that I don't have to worry about the frame. I know that the scorpion is not to blame because till now it has become one with my general form. After the challenge I am seriously considering to keep using the scorpion exclusively, at least till I know that my misses are solely due to speed shooting. Btw, I do shoot fast, I don't linger much, because I found that if I do everything correctly the ammo just flies true and straight, no matter what.
All in all I would call my progress a semi-success till now.


----------



## skropi

Oops, forgot to clarify. Target is my usual 4cm one and distance 10-11 meters.


----------



## Cjw

I've been pushing the one Slingshot philosophy for years on the forum. Thats why I shoot 95% of the time an SPS with 20/40 looped tubes. Same Slingshot, same bands , same pouch. It becomes an extension of your hand . Don't have to think about anything but lining up on the target.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hulla Baloo

I took this challenge inadvertently after my rebirth in slingshots. I'd shoot a single frame for months at a time. Beyond improving with the individual frames I found what each one excels at, and for me that was as valuable as the accuracy gains. Now I have 3 in my rotation: The Scout hunts with 7/16. The HTS is the finest marble shooter ever devised. And nothing punches paper like the Scorpion and 3/8. It took me 4 years to arrive at these now solid preferences. I use only tapered flat bands and I am a registered and practicing Aimstinctivist.


----------



## BushpotChef

Hulla Baloo said:


> I took this challenge inadvertently after my rebirth in slingshots. I'd shoot a single frame for months at a time. Beyond improving with the individual frames I found what each one excels at, and for me that was as valuable as the accuracy gains. Now I have 3 in my rotation: The Scout hunts with 7/16. The HTS is the finest marble shooter ever devised. And nothing punches paper like the Scorpion and 3/8. It took me 4 years to arrive at these now solid preferences. I use only tapered flat bands and I am a registered and practicing Aimstinctivist.


This post has been my experience in a nutshell, albeit with different setups and style. But the understanding one comes to with each frames strengths and weaknesses.

Also, Im still waiting to get my HTS I havent pulled the trigger yet but Im excited to try it out. If its a marble chucker like you say it is it should be a match made in heaven - I love marbles. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

I have 3 HTS but just too clingy to send you one just yet. If you don't place an order with PP lets hope someone has an HTS to send your direction. Two of my HTS are the resin pre poly molded frames. The third is a UK poly knockoff clone. I enjoyed your post about the Hatchcock Sniper book. Oh, I'm also the high bidder on an eBay PP HTS. I might be persuaded to send you that one if no one else comes to your rescue.

Yes cjw I bought a PP clone. I also have a Top Shot clone I got in trade and sent the metal core custom Top Shot made by Ghost to Luck over Skill.

Who is going to hook up The Chef with an HTS???? He makes really nice natural forks. I have one,


----------



## BushpotChef

Jolly Roger said:


> I have 3 HTS but just too clingy to send you one just yet. If you don't place an order with PP lets hope someone has an HTS to send your direction. Two of my HTS are the resin pre poly molded frames. The third is a UK poly knockoff clone. I enjoyed your post about the Hatchcock Sniper book. Oh, I'm also the high bidder on an eBay PP HTS. I might be persuaded to send you that one if no one else comes to your rescue.
> 
> Yes cjw I bought a PP clone. I also have a Top Shot clone I got in trade and sent the metal core custom Top Shot made by Ghost to Luck over Skill.
> 
> Who is going to hook up The Chef with an HTS???? He makes really nice natural forks. I have one,


Haha thanks Jolly, but not to worry! Now that I have my tools to work with I just have to get my template together and knock one out for myself - it will be my first board cut slingshot!

Also glad to hear your frame arrived safe I was wondering how it had done in transit lol. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hulla Baloo

Jolly, I had one of the resin ones too. The modifications made on the poly version were magnificent, I thought. It was like he was reading my mind. I'd say it was the high-water mark of my Perk 9 batch.


----------



## Jolly Roger

BushpotChef said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 HTS but just too clingy to send you one just yet. If you don't place an order with PP lets hope someone has an HTS to send your direction. Two of my HTS are the resin pre poly molded frames. The third is a UK poly knockoff clone. I enjoyed your post about the Hatchcock Sniper book. Oh, I'm also the high bidder on an eBay PP HTS. I might be persuaded to send you that one if no one else comes to your rescue.
> 
> Yes cjw I bought a PP clone. I also have a Top Shot clone I got in trade and sent the metal core custom Top Shot made by Ghost to Luck over Skill.
> 
> Who is going to hook up The Chef with an HTS???? He makes really nice natural forks. I have one,
> 
> 
> 
> Haha thanks Jolly, but not to worry! Now that I have my tools to work with I just have to get my template together and knock one out for myself - it will be my first board cut slingshot!
> 
> Also glad to hear your frame arrived safe I was wondering how it had done in transit lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Arrived safe and sound. Now to make a band set and tie on. Fits my hand nicely. I am spending this morning making up bands and tubes. I might yet part with one of my HTS. Be nice if you had the real deal from the man himself. Only one available on PP is green. Mine are all black. As is the one on eBay. If you want green I can order it from PP and have it sent to your address.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Jolly Roger said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 HTS but just too clingy to send you one just yet. If you don't place an order with PP lets hope someone has an HTS to send your direction. Two of my HTS are the resin pre poly molded frames. The third is a UK poly knockoff clone. I enjoyed your post about the Hatchcock Sniper book. Oh, I'm also the high bidder on an eBay PP HTS. I might be persuaded to send you that one if no one else comes to your rescue.
> 
> Yes cjw I bought a PP clone. I also have a Top Shot clone I got in trade and sent the metal core custom Top Shot made by Ghost to Luck over Skill.
> 
> Who is going to hook up The Chef with an HTS???? He makes really nice natural forks. I have one,
> 
> 
> 
> Haha thanks Jolly, but not to worry! Now that I have my tools to work with I just have to get my template together and knock one out for myself - it will be my first board cut slingshot!
> 
> Also glad to hear your frame arrived safe I was wondering how it had done in transit lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arrived safe and sound. Now to make a band set and tie on. Fits my hand nicely. I am spending this morning making up bands and tubes. I might yet part with one of my HTS. Be nice if you had the real deal from the man himself. Only one available on PP is green. Mine are all black. As is the one on eBay. If you want green I can order it from PP and have it sent to your address.
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thats great news Im glad its a nice fit, it can be tricky to size a natural by eye sometimes lol. As for your generous offer I must respectfully decline, youre too generous my friend I wouldnt feel right!  But I will gladly whip up a natty for you in to your desired preferance in exchange for anything resembling a production HTS lol!

Just let me know what youd like and ill get to work! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

After about 2 weeks or so, I'm feeling like I want to get out my scorpion again. So.... I don't think I'll be finishing this one out, I already figured out what was messing me up (bad release). Which isn't to say that I didn't learn a lot, just that I think I'm ready to move on.


----------



## Buckskin Dave

I'm doing fine with the one frame. I'll be continuing with that right up to the ECST. I think its helped me improve a bit so far because I'm using that "eliminate one thing at a time" approach that was talked about and it works. I concentrated on my anchor first. Every shot being absolutely sure I'm anchored before release. Then I started concentrating on my release and I do believe my release is more consistent now. Now I'm concentrating on picking that tiny part of the target to focus on. So for me, so far I think this challenge has helped because my practice seems to be more productive.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Hey Chef" I did not get that HTS on eBay. I bid $33 and it sold for $34.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

My biggest issue is probably just needing to slow down, and just take my time with each shot, focusing on that shot and only that shot. However, if I only have a limited amount of time available to shoot, I feel like I want to shoot as much as possible, and accuracy suffers because I tend to shoot more to cram in as many shots as possible. I need to somehow convince myself that quality, not quantity, is what really counts here. But it's a challenge, because I love taking shots so much....


----------



## BushpotChef

Ouch thats a close shave eh lol better lucl next time. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> After about 2 weeks or so, I'm feeling like I want to get out my scorpion again. So.... I don't think I'll be finishing this one out, I already figured out what was messing me up (bad release). Which isn't to say that I didn't learn a lot, just that I think I'm ready to move on.


To each their own man! Glad you sorted out your technique!


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> My biggest issue is probably just needing to slow down, and just take my time with each shot, focusing on that shot and only that shot. However, if I only have a limited amount of time available to shoot, I feel like I want to shoot as much as possible, and accuracy suffers because I tend to shoot more to cram in as many shots as possible. I need to somehow convince myself that quality, not quantity, is what really counts here. But it's a challenge, because I love taking shots so much....


I'm the same way. I had to slow down just a little bit, even if it was an extra second or two when shooting. When I'm more relaxed and not feeling like I need to crank out shots due to limited time I tend to shoot a little bit better. It helps my focus but I also think its kind of like shooting a rifle(but obviously not exactly the same) where tension in the body can translate into the shot and throw it off.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Oh, I'm still using the SEREs, I decided that I'll use my scorpion for full butterfly set ups right now, so as not to get my aiming messed up going between different fork widths with the same bandset. So long as I just slow down and focus on the current shot, I'm pretty consistent with the SERE's and a half-ish butterfly... but my release with full butterfly needs some work. I figured I'd stick with what I know and try and learn something new at the same time. Definitely enjoying the speed and power of full butter, though.

Relaxed, that was the word I wanted. 

Fun challenge!


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Well I have 1 more week to go! I feel like the time has gone fairly quickly even though I can hear a couple other slingshots calling my name!


----------



## skropi

Yep, time went very quickly, just till 2nd of June for me. Until now I've sorted out all sorts of technique issues, and I'm sure I have more to sort out in due time. 
I think this challenge, or mental excercise, as I like to call it, is serving its purpose really well. I would have never figured out my shortcomings of I kept shooting different frames. Or if I did, it would have taken me a lot more time. 
Oh, I am back at shooting bottle caps, ye, I managed to re-improve. Not sure how consistent I am, because I stopped keeping track, I just focus on consistency without tiring my mind with extra details. The real test will be during the last days....so....


----------



## hoggy

seem to be most consistent with my pp scorpion, 2d being pp tac hammer. so, i think that i'll continue with the scorpion on a 4 week challenge.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

hoggy said:


> seem to be most consistent with my pp scorpion, 2d being pp tac hammer. so, i think that i'll continue with the scorpion on a 4 week challenge.


Good luck and let us know how its going for you!


----------



## hoggy

day #2 began to hit more than miss at my target. in the words of rooster cogburn, "them i ain't hittin', i ain't aimin' at" lol


----------



## hoggy

day #3 about the same. but concentrating on form, anchor, pouch gap, etc


----------



## MakoPat

Well, I am late to the party as usual. But today I started with my Hustler I got from Jolly Roger. I was unable to shoot due to a pinched nerve and torn muscle...then a couple of weeks off catching up.
So the results are in. I really will need this month to practice. 
10 m at the 4' circle. It wasn't pretty.


----------



## MakoPat

Hoggy, I found out today my 3rd and 4th attempts at Marksman 1st practices... focusing on form saw a significant improvement. Still got a long way to go for me... but I ain't complaining because I am having too much fun. 27 days to go. Woohooo!


----------



## hoggy

MakoPat said:


> Hoggy, I found out today my 3rd and 4th attempts at Marksman 1st practices... focusing on form saw a significant improvement. Still got a long way to go for me... but I ain't complaining because I am having too much fun. 27 days to go. Woohooo!


still working on it. rainy weather from the disturbance further south is impeding my progress, but i'll get back on it.


----------



## Buckskin Dave

MakoPat said:


> Hoggy, I found out today my 3rd and 4th attempts at Marksman 1st practices... focusing on form saw a significant improvement. Still got a long way to go for me... but I ain't complaining because I am having too much fun. 27 days to go. Woohooo!


Your off to a good start Pat. Your groups should tighten up quick, then improvement comes slower but it does come. At least that's how its been for me. I think choosing that Hustler as your 28 day frame was a good decision.


----------



## Buckskin Dave

Ten days left for me I think. One frame has been easy for me but I am looking forward to June 8th when I can try the Chalice I got from Tony. Been looking forward to that.


----------



## Buckskin Dave

hoggy said:


> day #2 began to hit more than miss at my target. in the words of rooster cogburn, "them i ain't hittin', i ain't aimin' at" lol


I call that bold talk for a one eyed fat man. :lol:


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Well it is day 28!! More than ever I am convinced that sticking with the same slingshot for longer periods of time will help hone ones accuracy! I will be doing this again at some point with another slingshot. I look forward to hearing how its going for all of you that have chosen to try this challenge!!


----------



## rosco

Initially I thought that Chinaman was running them cheap shells on me again. Couldn't hit a damn thing. I was greatly vexed and in a slough of despond, then with time and due diligence I came to some small degree of proficiency that pleases me still to this day.

(Apologies to Rooster Cogburn)

????


----------



## Buckskin Dave

Great shooting SamuraiSamoht. Enjoyed the video. There is definitely something to this one frame idea.


----------



## skropi

The challenge is over for me. I have mixed feelings about it, for the simple reason that I don't think I was a good candidate to take it up. Reason being that I am still developing my technique. During these 4 weeks I changed my shooting style a lot, and finally arrived back where I started, funny I know, but time consuming all the same.
The last 3 weeks I also had to shoot with severe finger pain, having a swollen index finger, which also didn't help. 
So, I didnt shoot 25 shots the last 4 days as I've planned, I did shoot and practice, because my index finger can go to he!!, I am not gonna stop shooting, but I didn't trust my poor physical condition so as to compete against myself. 
In any case, I still don't know if today's results are due to me getting to know the scorpion better, or simply due to me becoming better by continually improving my skills.
On to the results now. I didn't shoot from 10m, the last two days I shoot only from 13m, so 20 shots on a 4cm round target from 13m, 9 hits.... 
I am still frustrated because I got some misses which were not even close. I accept a miss if it grazes the target, but not if it misses by a lot.
Anyway, more practice awaits me. Problem is, I am not sure I want to shoot any other frame anymore.


----------



## MakoPat

Alright friends, I am posting my progress. I am using a Hustler I got from Jolly Roger. I love it. I started officially on May 28th. ( 9 days in counting today)

The progress is coming steadily... just enough to keep me excited.
I use paper targets about every 3 or 4 days to gather data for accessment. In between the paper tests I shoot cans or particular leaves on a tree while walking.

I had to replace my bands once. And that took some adjustment... which I was able to make inside of 25 shots. I am currectly settled on 3/8" steel balls.

The first two pages, on the same day, was ammo selection (1/4" or 3/8") and my target was paper (while aiming at the bull).

3rd page was indoors and the length of my apartment almost. I could get groups, but not where I wanted.

Yesterday was much better. 50 shots with one outlier in the other target circle... and only 3 lost into the brush with squirrely releases.

I even had enough power to break my 3/4" pvc support leg on my catch box. 
And got some teaspoon hits. And ripped a can apart.


----------



## MakoPat

skropi said:


> The challenge is over for me. I have mixed feelings about it, for the simple reason that I don't think I was a good candidate to take it up. Reason being that I am still developing my technique. During these 4 weeks I changed my shooting style a lot, and finally arrived back where I started, funny I know, but time consuming all the same.
> The last 3 weeks I also had to shoot with severe finger pain, having a swollen index finger, which also didn't help.
> So, I didnt shoot 25 shots the last 4 days as I've planned, I did shoot and practice, because my index finger can go to he!!, I am not gonna stop shooting, but I didn't trust my poor physical condition so as to compete against myself.
> In any case, I still don't know if today's results are due to me getting to know the scorpion better, or simply due to me becoming better by continually improving my skills.
> On to the results now. I didn't shoot from 10m, the last two days I shoot only from 13m, so 20 shots on a 4cm round target from 13m, 9 hits....
> I am still frustrated because I got some misses which were not even close. I accept a miss if it grazes the target, but not if it misses by a lot.
> Anyway, more practice awaits me. Problem is, I am not sure I want to shoot any other frame anymore.


All your "problems" are good ones to have because they indicate you have made much progress. You are on a plateau of progress... a flat straight area of training that comes before you make gains. 
I love the detail in which you apply to your training and still have fun. It shows me that one day you will be a great slinger duento your self regulation and expectations. 
Are you joking 45% at 13m on A 4CM target! Wow! 
Are you training for the offical rankings? I am and yoi are keeping me motivated. You are just so close! Woohooo! 
Be well, friend.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

skropi said:


> The challenge is over for me. I have mixed feelings about it, for the simple reason that I don't think I was a good candidate to take it up. Reason being that I am still developing my technique. During these 4 weeks I changed my shooting style a lot, and finally arrived back where I started, funny I know, but time consuming all the same.
> The last 3 weeks I also had to shoot with severe finger pain, having a swollen index finger, which also didn't help.
> So, I didnt shoot 25 shots the last 4 days as I've planned, I did shoot and practice, because my index finger can go to he!!, I am not gonna stop shooting, but I didn't trust my poor physical condition so as to compete against myself.
> In any case, I still don't know if today's results are due to me getting to know the scorpion better, or simply due to me becoming better by continually improving my skills.
> On to the results now. I didn't shoot from 10m, the last two days I shoot only from 13m, so 20 shots on a 4cm round target from 13m, 9 hits....
> I am still frustrated because I got some misses which were not even close. I accept a miss if it grazes the target, but not if it misses by a lot.
> Anyway, more practice awaits me. Problem is, I am not sure I want to shoot any other frame anymore.


You are doing exceptionally well! It's great to see. If nothing else the challenge may have helped refine a few things for you I guess.  I don't want to mess up your consistency but have you tried gripping the pouch between thumb and middle finger to give the index finger a chance to heal?


----------



## Samurai Samoht

MakoPat said:


> Alright friends, I am posting my progress. I am using a Hustler I got from Jolly Roger. I love it. I started officially on May 28th. ( 9 days in counting today)
> 
> The progress is coming steadily... just enough to keep me excited.
> I use paper targets about every 3 or 4 days to gather data for accessment. In between the paper tests I shoot cans or particular leaves on a tree while walking.
> 
> I had to replace my bands once. And that took some adjustment... which I was able to make inside of 25 shots. I am currectly settled on 3/8" steel balls.
> 
> The first two pages, on the same day, was ammo selection (1/4" or 3/8") and my target was paper (while aiming at the bull).
> 
> 3rd page was indoors and the length of my apartment almost. I could get groups, but not where I wanted.
> 
> Yesterday was much better. 50 shots with one outlier in the other target circle... and only 3 lost into the brush with squirrely releases.
> 
> I even had enough power to break my 3/4" pvc support leg on my catch box.
> And got some teaspoon hits. And ripped a can apart.


Looks like you are doing well and got some good grouping on that last paper target! I think its a good idea to change up targets relatively often like you are doing. It keeps things interesting but imo it also forces the brain to recalibrate and focus better. Same thing with distance. When I step back to 15m for a little bit and then return to 10m I will usually see an improvement due to the greater focus I had been applying.


----------



## MakoPat

Thanks, friends. 
I have tried different grips... ans that one is one I liked when I could pull a full butterfly.


----------



## skropi

Thanks for the encouragement guys, it is needed and welcome  Makopat, when I get warmed up and find my sweet spot, I do shoot comparatively decently, but I still have much insecurity. Everyday it does become a tiny bit better though.
Samurai, I tried that, but I can't shoot like that. Anyway, my finger is more Ch better now


----------



## Jolly Roger

For me the 4 week one sling only challenge with The Big Iron had an unexpected benefit. Although, my shooting did not drastically improve to the point that I am getting more hits than misses I now have somewhat conquered my tendency to shoot to the left of the target. The challenge made me really concentrate on each shot and how I was holding the pouch and releasing which is where I believe my problem has been. This morning's practice session resulted in more hits than misses out of 30 rounds...and the misses were very close misses shooting at a 1 1/2 x 2 inch leather tab. Last night after dark I shot 20 rounds at a one gallon can lid and missed only twice. Big target but in the dark I could still see where my misses were...yes, to the left of the lid. And a large number of my shots hit the lid left of center also.

I think I have arrived at a point that I will be shooting small spinners only then when I can consistently hit those I will move to cards and matches with my Python from Bill Hays.


----------



## skropi

I am thinking of taking up the challenge but with a twist. Shoot only one frame (ms hunter now), but only with a floating anchor behind the ear. What do you guys think?
Those 4 more inches of draw length will mean I would need less rubber, right?


----------



## hoggy

still working on form, pouch pinch, anchor and such.


----------



## MakoPat

I got my ammo in 5/16" and figured out my stance and release and identified my lead hand issue of misalignment.
Black marker is my warmer 1st attempt.

Red is my 2nd attempt. More today at 10m than all year. Progess feels good.
PS- I only lost 3 out of 50 steels.


----------



## Bama Murdock

I can't remember when I started with the challenge and thought that I commented when I began, but it appears I didn't. I only had 3 slingshots to choose from. Two Bill Hays designs and the Scout. Pretty generic choices, I know. So I chose the Scorpion......HDPE from Bill's site with a set of bands from A+ slingshots (super bands....don't know the specs which is ok). Decided to shoot 25 shots a day, or more if time allowed. Usually it was more. 
It's obvious I became more accurate within the first few sessions. Since I don't have any little plastic flipper targets, I chose a very nice and shiney cheap teaspoon.......bent and curled at the top. That's the only thing I had hanging in the catch box. Just as I figured, some days were just frustrating. I've gotten to the point that every round is very close to the spoon. Almost all are within an inch or so of the target. A few times I managed to hit two or three in a row with a few misses in between. New slingshots are showing up in the mail in the meantime, so that makes me antsy to pick up another one. But I'm trudging on and staying with the Scorpion. I've really dented up that spoon, broke a band, re-banded and kept going. Then on June 8th I completely loose it I suppose.......first shot, pow! Dead center. Then the next 30 or so shots I couldn't buy a hit on that spoon! Aaaaah!.......why had the Scorpion betrayed me??!! Ha....... why?! Why!? I got desperate and started trying thumb down pouch hold to no avail. Aaaah!......should I email Bill and Daranda personally?? Ha! Went back to my original pouch hold and everything was off.....still. By this time I was down to two shots left and, wouldn't ya know it, hit the last two. I probably shot 50 rounds at that thing. My prayer to the Hays Scorpion gods were answered I guess. 
The last two days have been great. I've been happy with my shooting and the universe has alligned it self again I guess. One single thing that has improved drastically with this challenge is my vertical accuracy. Overall I've improved, but the vertical has been the thing I've taken away. Now, I'm not gonna be posting videos of spoon shootin' or can't fathom striking matches or cutting cards, but I'm probably more accurate than I think. I mean, when we're watching guys do extraordinary shots on video, we're basically watching the "Eddie Van Halens " of the slingshot world. So I'm working on my slingshot patience and doing the challenge for one more week and moving on. Can't help it.....I've got a new OTT I can't wait to break in. Later guys.......


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Something I think we should all keep in mind as we strive to improve: You are doing better than you think you are.


----------



## MakoPat

I think I caught Jolly Roger's habit of shooying to the left. Hahaha... I did not shoot well today at the paper, but I ate some cans up! 
I may ens this early as I have a new frame coming for Father's Day from Nathan Master and friends at Simple Shot.It is an Ocularis Beanflip Yellow Jacket.
But I have time to think it over.
But my last 2 shots on paper were near bull's eyes.


----------



## MakoPat

Bama Murdock said:


> I can't remember when I started with the challenge and thought that I commented when I began, but it appears I didn't. I only had 3 slingshots to choose from. Two Bill Hays designs and the Scout. Pretty generic choices, I know. So I chose the Scorpion......HDPE from Bill's site with a set of bands from A+ slingshots (super bands....don't know the specs which is ok). Decided to shoot 25 shots a day, or more if time allowed. Usually it was more.
> It's obvious I became more accurate within the first few sessions. Since I don't have any little plastic flipper targets, I chose a very nice and shiney cheap teaspoon.......bent and curled at the top. That's the only thing I had hanging in the catch box. Just as I figured, some days were just frustrating. I've gotten to the point that every round is very close to the spoon. Almost all are within an inch or so of the target. A few times I managed to hit two or three in a row with a few misses in between. New slingshots are showing up in the mail in the meantime, so that makes me antsy to pick up another one. But I'm trudging on and staying with the Scorpion. I've really dented up that spoon, broke a band, re-banded and kept going. Then on June 8th I completely loose it I suppose.......first shot, pow! Dead center. Then the next 30 or so shots I couldn't buy a hit on that spoon! Aaaaah!.......why had the Scorpion betrayed me??!! Ha....... why?! Why!? I got desperate and started trying thumb down pouch hold to no avail. Aaaah!......should I email Bill and Daranda personally?? Ha! Went back to my original pouch hold and everything was off.....still. By this time I was down to two shots left and, wouldn't ya know it, hit the last two. I probably shot 50 rounds at that thing. My prayer to the Hays Scorpion gods were answered I guess.
> The last two days have been great. I've been happy with my shooting and the universe has alligned it self again I guess. One single thing that has improved drastically with this challenge is my vertical accuracy. Overall I've improved, but the vertical has been the thing I've taken away. Now, I'm not gonna be posting videos of spoon shootin' or can't fathom striking matches or cutting cards, but I'm probably more accurate than I think. I mean, when we're watching guys do extraordinary shots on video, we're basically watching the "Eddie Van Halens " of the slingshot world. So I'm working on my slingshot patience and doing the challenge for one more week and moving on. Can't help it.....I've got a new OTT I can't wait to break in. Later guys.......


Well, Bama Murdock you sure seemt to be having fun. And you 100% correct. I, too, have a teaspoon spinner. I love that sound!


----------



## hoggy

MakoPat said:


> I think I caught Jolly Roger's habit of shooying to the left. Hahaha... I did not shoot well today at the paper, but I ate some cans up!
> I may ens this early as I have a new frame coming for Father's Day from Nathan Master and friends at Simple Shot.It is an Ocularis Beanflip Yellow Jacket.
> But I have time to think it over.
> But my last 2 shots on paper were near bull's eyes.


i too have a father's day simple shot frame coming, a purple torque. let me know how the jellybean shoots, almost picked it.


----------



## MakoPat

Sure, thing Hoggy. Haha... I almoat got the Torque.
We will trade info. I am always cautious about the grips... small arthritic hands and all. I need a grip that just right, nkt too big or too small.


----------



## hoggy

MakoPat said:


> Sure, thing Hoggy. Haha... I almoat got the Torque.
> We will trade info. I am always cautious about the grips... small arthritic hands and all. I need a grip that just right, nkt too big or too small.


i like the torque. now that i've started using the 90* pouch twist no more fork hits.


----------



## MakoPat

Alright guys, I have a confession... challenged failed.
I shot my new slingshot today... and I did okay... buy not nearly and good as with the Hustler I got from Jolly Roger. I had mixed ammo and shot different ranges... I just basically went crazy with new stuff! 
I am starting over Monday and my new challenge will be to shoot at least 100 rounds every day.

Some of misses were bad though... hilariously bad. No fork hits, but still wild shots. But at least some the trouble is my poor left index finger had been smashed to bits in the last two days making knives and frames. Sadly not with a hammer, but a hacksaw and helicopter brass on my drill press. Haha... 
Sunday, I am resting and shooting... that is all. Well, I may glue some things... but that is all.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I'll do the one slingshot only challenge over and this time go for double time. I don't think 28 days is long enough. I improved a lot with The Big Iron but certainly not where I want to be.

So now for the next 60 days I will limit my serious shooting efforts to the cast camo Ranger with Pro Clips I got from Bill Hays. Goal to wear out as many band sets as possible with it. I should be cutting cards and lighting matches with it by now but have just been having fun shooting. Time to take it a lot more serious. I've only cut a couple of cards and knocked the tip off a few matches. But it really doesn't matter how good I get, I am having fun and getting outside doing something as the heart allows.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Well guys, enough time has passed which means more slingshots have been made, traded, sold and purchased! I'm shooting well but less than I used to. Starting today I will again be taking up the 4 week challenge to get dialed in with one slingshot!

I will repost the original invitation for everyone.

I am inviting anyone interested to go "*Mono-Sling"* for 4 weeks!

*It doesn't matter when you start*, just go for 28 days without shooting a different frame and practice, practice, practice!

The challenge is straight forward. Pick a slingshot you want to improve with, put the other slingshots away and use this thread to share your experience along the way. Go for a forum badge, post sling photos, target photos, videos, statistics, difficult shots, random observations, frustrations etc. and at the end of 4 weeks let us hear how you think it went overall! Get as detailed as you want on the data you keep. Maybe even contribute to the Slingshot Reviews section when you are done! ( http://slingshotforu...ngshot-reviews/

Ultimately, did choosing a dedicated slingshot improve your accuracy? Did it perhaps cause you to enjoy shooting more or less?

Since this is not a competition you can decide how to establish your starting point/baseline.

For example, on Day 1, I will take 2 practice shots at a spinner followed by 5 shots on a paper target from 10m and post an overview of my setup. I will do the same thing or something more difficult on Day 28 and post my overall sense of how well it went with that particular slingshot.

I hope some of you will join in and have some fun with this!

Time to go choose a slingshot, make some bands and get started!

Cheers!!

Tom


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Well the psychological pressure of paper strikes again! I pegged my spinners no problem but my paper target shows a 2.25" group of 5 shots. Time to get to work.

I have settled on using the GZK TTF Hammer with the G10 handle. I am also using GZK .66 flatbands and a Warrior Samurai pouch laminated with canvas and leather.


----------



## skropi

It was about time! I am in for it again! 
My chosen slingshot will be the Uniphox, the blue one in my collection, with precise 0.70, warrior navy seal pouch, set up for a loooong draw.
I will shoot 10 shots at a 4cm spinner today and post my results. That will be my starting base!


----------



## Ordo

Still fulfilling you vow of fidelity, skropi?


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Getting a tighter 5 shot group today! Hope I can keep it going.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi

Ordo said:


> Still fulfilling you vow of fidelity, skropi?


I made many vows in my life man, which of them exactly do you mean? ????


----------



## skropi

I forgot to mention that my first day's shooting was..... disappointing.... I got 5/10 at the 4cm spinner, less than my usual, but we are going for consistency here, so I dont mind too much. I'll post new results as they come straight from the shooting range!


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Wow, 4 weeks has gone by already and I feel like I didn't get much shooting in!! Oh well thats life.  I'm not unhappy with my overall results but I think a little more dedicated shooting time would have helped.

I just took a few warm up shots and then set aside ten 3/8" steel balls and got 7 out of 10 hits on a 40mm spinner at 33ft.


----------

